# ليه بيسموا البنت .... ؟



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*فتاة : لانها بتفتي في اللي تعرفه واللي ماتعرفوش*

*مدام : لانها مداومة على النكد*

*سيدة : لانها دايما سدة نفس الراجل عن الحياة*

*امراءة : لانها ممررة عيشة الراجل*

*حريم : لانها محرمة الراحة على الراجل*

*زوجة : لانها تزج انفها في ادق تفاصيل الراجل*

*نسوه :عشان بينسوا الراجل اسمه*

*الجماعة : لانها تجمع كل هذه الصفات*

*واخيرا الولية : لانها تولول عند وفاة الرجل عشان مش هاتلاقي حد تنكد عليه
*

*اي خدمه يا بنات*
*مش حرمكم من حاجه*​*
*


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

 والنبي أنت رافع راسنا ، أيوة كدا هاتلنا المواضيع العسل دي ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أغسطس 2011)

ماشى يا مايكل وانا هرد عليك بالصور دى 


















إيه رأيك يا باشا ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أغسطس 2011)

*ماشي....الرب يسامحك يا مايكل
احنا دايماً مظلومين
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ماشي....الرب يسامحك يا مايكل
> احنا دايماً مظلومين
> *​



 لا تقلقى يا شذا انا ورا مايكل بالمرصاد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عشان يعترف بقيمة المرأة ​


----------



## نغم (1 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *فتاة : لانها بتفتي في اللي تعرفه واللي ماتعرفوش*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه كلهم رائعين جدا هو هكذ الواحد لازم يتعامل معاكهم 
مع الاسف ماخليتوا لنا غير اختيار 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه انتوا زعلانين ليه من الكلام ده

المفروض تفتخروا احنا اللى بنكد بنزعل بنرفع الضغط

يبقى احنا الكسابنين وده المهم ههههههههههههه

سيبكوا من الشكليات احنا اللى انتصرنا هههههههههه

شكرا يا مايكل للموضوع الرائع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> والنبي أنت رافع راسنا ، أيوة كدا هاتلنا المواضيع العسل دي ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


 

*من عينيه ياجميل*

*انت تؤمر*​


----------



## عماد+سامى (2 أغسطس 2011)

اممممم 
شكلك ما اتجوزتش من حقك مش خايف من حد تكتب على كيفك ما حدش بيراقب اللي تكتبه ويحاسبك عليه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ماشى يا مايكل وانا هرد عليك بالصور دى ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*عجبتني اخر صوره دي*
*البت هتشحت عليه*
*برضه كلامي احلي :gy0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ماشي....الرب يسامحك يا مايكل*​
> *احنا دايماً مظلومين*​


 

*طول عمركم ملايكه يا شذا *
*انتي هتقوليلي :act31:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لا تقلقى يا شذا انا ورا مايكل بالمرصاد ​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> عشان يعترف بقيمة المرأة ​


 

*قيمه المراه انا عرفها*
*امال انا منزل الموضوع ليه :gy0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

نغم قال:


> ههههههههههههه كلهم رائعين جدا هو هكذ الواحد لازم يتعامل معاكهم
> مع الاسف ماخليتوا لنا غير اختيار
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

*انتوا غلبتوا فتاوي الشيوخ*
*روحي يا شيخه منكم لله :gun:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه انتوا زعلانين ليه من الكلام ده
> 
> المفروض تفتخروا احنا اللى بنكد بنزعل بنرفع الضغط
> 
> ...


 

*شوفتوا المفتريه دي بقي*
*حلال فيكم اللي بكتبه ولا لأ*
*اشوف فيكي يومين يابت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> اممممم
> شكلك ما اتجوزتش من حقك مش خايف من حد تكتب على كيفك ما حدش بيراقب اللي تكتبه ويحاسبك عليه
> ههههههههههههههههه


 

*لسه مش دخلت قفص السجن*
*وحياتك حتي لو اتجوزت *
*هكتب برحتي مش دي الحقيقه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2011)

> شوفتوا المفتريه دي بقي
> حلال فيكم اللي بكتبه ولا لأ
> اشوف فيكي يومين يابت



هههههههههههه مين الكسبان فى الاخر

اللى جاله الضغط ولا اللى جابله الضغط

المهم اللى بينتصر الكورة اجوان ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه مين الكسبان فى الاخر
> 
> اللى جاله الضغط ولا اللى جابله الضغط
> 
> المهم اللى بينتصر الكورة اجوان ههههههههههه


 

*منه له هقلك ايه*
*مفتريه من يومك*
*وربنا يكون في عونه*
*انتي فهماني بقي :gy0000:*​


----------



## مريم12 (4 أغسطس 2011)

_ايه الافترى ده 
سكتناله دخل بـ ..............
خليك فى حالك و كل عيش فى المنتدى
شكلك فاضى اصلا موراكش حاجة 
هههههههههههههههه
بس ميرررررسى على الموووضوع 
شفت الاخلاق بتاعة البنات 
هههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

لا نظرية بردو


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (6 أغسطس 2011)

أحسن حاجة في كل اللي كتبته انها زعلانة بعد موت زوجها علشان مش هاتلاقي حد تنكد عليه هي حقيقة الازواج أحسن حل معاهم النكد


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اي خدمه يا بنات*
> *مش حرمكم من حاجه*​


* جزاك الله خير يا اخي... ايه الكرم ده؟*
*قربت اوي افجرككك يا مايك:bomb:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> _ايه الافترى ده _​
> _سكتناله دخل بـ .............._
> _خليك فى حالك و كل عيش فى المنتدى_
> _شكلك فاضى اصلا موراكش حاجة _
> ...


 

*ماهو ده اكل عيشي يابنتي*
*هو انا ورايا ايه غيركم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا نظرية بردو


 

*مش كده برضه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أحسن حاجة في كل اللي كتبته انها زعلانة بعد موت زوجها علشان مش هاتلاقي حد تنكد عليه هي حقيقة الازواج أحسن حل معاهم النكد


 

*واحنا بنشوف حاجه منكم غير النكد*

*ربنا يصبرنا عليكم :a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * جزاك الله خير يا اخي... ايه الكرم ده؟*
> *قربت اوي افجرككك يا مايك:bomb:*


 

*بعض ماعندكم يا حجه *
*بق وبس يا انجي :a63:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*:act31:
العالم بدون بنات :

رجل فوضوي

ملابس قذرة*





* 
تغادر البسمة وجه الرجل

تمشي على دراستك أو عملك بدون وجبة الإفطار.. ولا صينية غدا والعشا

مفيش حاجة اسمها محبة

انهيار الاقتصاد .. الخ الخ:nunu0000:

بس كدة *




*
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *:act31:*
> 
> *العالم بدون بنات :*​
> *رجل فوضوي*​
> ...


 

*كفايه هنكوون مرتاحين منكم*

*ومبسووووووووطين :ura1:*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههه
روعه جدا شكراا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أغسطس 2011)

هههههه
ومالو 
حلوو اوي
احنا كده حلوين اوي معاكم وتستاهلو النكد والولوله و...
ميرسي للموضوع الظريف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> روعه جدا شكراا​


 

*ميرسي استاذي لمرورك*

*نورتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> ومالو
> حلوو اوي
> احنا كده حلوين اوي معاكم وتستاهلو النكد والولوله و...
> ميرسي للموضوع الظريف


 

*ده اعتراف صريح منك*
*انكم سبب النكد وانكم النكد كله*
*قلت انا حاجه يابنات*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل لوشيو*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههه
معاك حق كلام فى الجون*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

*اي خدمه يا شايمس*​


----------



## free20 (18 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*هههههه*
*جميلة جداااااا*
* اشكرك يا مايكل يا قاهر النساء *
*ههههههه*
*هههه*
* ( ومع ذلك ما نقدرش نستغنى عنهم  )*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده اعتراف صريح منك*
> *انكم سبب النكد وانكم النكد كله*
> *قلت انا حاجه يابنات*
> *ميرسي لمرورك الجميل لوشيو*​



مين قال كده
انا قولت تستاهلو يعني
مهو ننكد ع اللي منكد علينا
الرقه مش نافعه:smil15:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

free20 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههه*
> *جميلة جداااااا*
> ...


 

*كنت ماشي كويس ياعم عاطف*
*لزمتها ايه بس اخر جمله*
*البنات مهيصدقوا انا عرفهم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين قال كده
> انا قولت تستاهلو يعني
> مهو ننكد ع اللي منكد علينا
> الرقه مش نافعه:smil15:


 

*حالا رجعتي في كلامك*
*احنا منكيد عليكم يابت*
*حرام عليكي احنا ملايكه جنبكم*
*رقه مين مبقاش في رقه خلاص :blush2:*​


----------



## هالة الحب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عارفه انتو هتموتوا مننا علشان احنا ارق والطف واجمل صح ههههههههههههه


----------



## hanysabry (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوه
علشان كده بنقول عليهم سيات(سيدات)


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا هاله وهاني لمروركم*

*نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------

